# Задолбали комары :)))



## Drongo (11 Июл 2010)

...Ночь без сна... 

_Эта ночь для меня вне закона.
Я пишу - по ночам больше тем.
Вдруг, хватаюсь за диск телефона
Набираю вечное 07._
....

Казалось бы типичная бессонница, но, нет, комары, сволочи всю ночь покоя не давали. :sarcastic: Раптора как назло нету. На улице ветерок, балкон большой, попытка уснуть на свежем воздухе под ветерком ничего не дала, ветерок маленький, комарам не преграда. Продолжать дальше засыпать дело гиблое, вернее бессполезное. Ведь уже утро... Поэтому я сегодня птичка ранняя. :yess: ...Но через 18 часов снова ночь и надо будет думать как от этих насекомых уберечься. Вопрос, как? У кого есть свои фирменные советы, примочки, способы. Без лишних выкрутасов, так сказать подручными средствами


----------



## Сашка (11 Июл 2010)

Дым их выкуривает) А ещё мазюки разные есть, но за ними придётся в аптеку)


----------



## Drongo (11 Июл 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> А ещё мазюки разные есть


Точно. Где ж ты была моя голова шесть часов назад? :sarcastic: Звёздочка - вьетнамская. Есть сейчас у меня.


----------



## goredey (11 Июл 2010)

*Drongo*, раскошелься и купи жидкий фумикатор


----------



## Сашка (11 Июл 2010)

или картонные пластинки, которые вставляются в специальную хрень, и в розетку на ночь, и всё, спать можно


----------



## Drongo (11 Июл 2010)

Сашка написал(а):


> или картонные пластинки, которые вставляются в специальную хрень, и в розетку на ночь, и всё, спать можно





goredey написал(а):


> Drongo, раскошелься и купи жидкий фумикатор


А электричество оно сильно палит?


----------



## Сашка (11 Июл 2010)

Не, я даж вытаскивать из розетки забывал - ничё не случается)


----------



## zaq (11 Июл 2010)

К сухому и жидкому фумигаторам добавлю спираль.
Тлеет себе потихоньку...и комаров нет.
Хороша даже на открытом воздухе поставил около себя и работай или отдыхай , в беседке например.
Можно поставить на подоконник у открытого балкона - они и не залетают


----------



## iolka (11 Июл 2010)

меня эти сволочи в дороге искусали страшно... вся покрылась красными волдырями, которые чесались просто бешено... звёздочка и йод немного сняли зуд... с такими зверями ещё не сталкивалась... дома у нас их почти нет... поэтому пасс в советах... сплю закутавшись как сосиска в пододеяльник, поэтому им сложно до меня добраться - это как один из способов)))))


----------



## akok (11 Июл 2010)

Самый простой способ это крепко спать  чесаться будет утром...


----------



## zaq (11 Июл 2010)

akoK написал(а):


> Самый простой способ это крепко спать



Ещё бы рецептик крепкого сна....
Поделитесь, если не жалко.


----------



## WolfCF (12 Июл 2010)

zaq написал(а):


> Ещё бы рецептик крепкого сна....
> Поделитесь, если не жалко.


Работать весь день не покладая рук 
Либо пробежаться вечером на свежем воздухе.


----------



## Денис (12 Июл 2010)

Еще ультразвуком можно их нервировать, брелки там разные. 
Лично я, если начинают сильно доставать, ухожу с головой в одеяло, высунув нос наружу.


----------



## Arbitr (12 Июл 2010)

Я лично против фумигаторов..воняют спать мешают.. заворачиваюсь в махровую простыню как Елка..ток нос вытаскиваю..и сладко сплю..удивительное дело но если слышу комариха жжужжит пикируя на меня слаще сплю)))


----------



## iolka (12 Июл 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> удивительное дело но если слышу комариха жжужжит пикируя на меня слаще сплю)))


ну уж нет... я обычно хлопаю там где пищит, а уж потом спать продолжаю... нефиг есть меня


----------



## iskander-k (12 Июл 2010)

Люди !!! А вы пробовали сетки на окна ставить ? Если поставить - помогает.  )))))))))))))))))))


----------



## iolka (12 Июл 2010)

саня супер!!!!! но они просачиваются... кушать-то им хочется


----------



## Drongo (12 Июл 2010)

*iskander-k*, Сетка на окнах, на дверях, пролазят всё равно.


Денис написал(а):


> если начинают сильно доставать, ухожу с головой в одеяло, высунув нос наружу.


Вчера так и сделал, но в принципе зря. Спал как убитый до утра, как лёг, в том положении и проснулся.


----------



## iskander-k (12 Июл 2010)

если сетка достаточно мелкая то не просачиваются . Единствено откуда они пролазят это через двери из коридора в момент входа вас в квартиру. Но их мало и они легко отлавливаются. 

И без следов на потолке.


----------



## iolka (12 Июл 2010)

iskander-k написал(а):


> отлавливаются.


ты походу спец в этом деле


----------



## Сашка (12 Июл 2010)

iskander-k написал(а):


> отлавливаются


Ага, пылесосом)


----------



## iskander-k (12 Июл 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> ы походу спец в этом деле


А то ! 

берешь обычную полиэтиленовую крышку для банки по центру прибиваешь её маленьким гвоздиком к рейке(можно к штапику оконному) прибиваешь так чтобы края крышки были к верху. после того как прибила смазываешь внутреннее донышко крышки подсолнечным маслом - края не трогай иначе останутся следы на потолке. И как видишь комара на потолке подводишь это устройство поближе к комару и быстро накрываешь его комар пытается взлететь , но попадает на смазанное донышко крышки и прилипает , а края мешают комару улететь в сторону. . И все - пару минут и все просочившиеся комары у тебя в крышке . Типа бильярда ...


----------



## iolka (12 Июл 2010)

класс!!! никогда не знала что можно их отлавливать!!! спасибо огромное сань!!! просветил


----------



## Arbitr (12 Июл 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> нефиг есть меня


да где же ест если ты завернулась??))


Drongo написал(а):


> Вчера так и сделал, но в принципе зря. Спал как убитый до утра, как лёг, в том положении и проснулся.


и что плохого в том что крепко спал??)) или тело затекло и не мог нормально двигаться с утра?


iskander-k написал(а):


> если сетка достаточно мелкая то не просачиваются .


фиг поймешь как но просачиваются..га..ы

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 31 секунду_


iskander-k написал(а):


> И все - пару минут и все просочившиеся комары у тебя в крышке


здрово!! я иногда за ними бегаю с пылесосом для машины..на аккумуляторе


----------



## Drongo (13 Июл 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> я иногда за ними бегаю с пылесосом для машины..на аккумуляторе


Как Фредди Меркури? :biggrin: Супер. )))))


----------



## iolka (13 Июл 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> да где же ест если ты завернулась??))


дак нос же остался, в него и метят


----------



## Arbitr (13 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Как Фредди Меркури? Супер. )))))


нее у меня маленький..миниатюрный,  спасибо за клип!


iolka написал(а):


> дак нос же остался, в него и метят


ех промолчу....


----------



## iolka (13 Июл 2010)

Arbitr написал(а):


> ех промолчу....



мммммммммммм.... чего-то нафантазировал?


----------



## whop (13 Июл 2010)

iskander-k написал(а):


> берешь обычную полиэтиленовую крышку для банки


блин, это оригигнальная технология


----------



## Денис (13 Июл 2010)

*iskander-k*, гениально! :good2:


----------



## Drongo (13 Июл 2010)

Напоминаю. Технология действительно хорошая. Но когда ты не спишь. Вопрос в том как уберечься от комаров уже лёжа в постельке.


----------



## iolka (13 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Вопрос в том как уберечься от комаров уже лёжа в постельке.



распластаться аки звезда и получать удовольствие:yess:


----------



## akok (13 Июл 2010)

Можно глиной обмазываться или нефтью....  

Вот несколько народных рецептов для отпугивания комаров:
1. Возьмите 5 г гвоздики на стакан воды, прокипятите 15 минут. 10 капель отвара смешайте со столовой ложкой любого одеколона и протрите открытые участки тела. 2 часа можно гулять спокойно: комары и мошки будут облетать вас стороной.
2. К отпугивающим средствам относятся запах валерианы, табачный дым и дым от слегка просушенной хвои можжевельника, сосновых или еловых шишек, камфары. Сто граммов камфары, испаряемые над горелкой, избавят от мух и комаров даже очень большие помещения.
3. В старину для отпугивания комаров и других насекомых-кровососов применяли отвар корней пырея - одного из самых распространенных сорняков.
4. Можно использовать мелко нарезанные свежие листья и цветки черемухи или базилика.
5. Отпугивает комаров и запах гвоздики, базилика, аниса и эвкалипта. Любое из масел этих растений можно использовать для защиты - достаточно смазать открытые участки кожи, или капнуть масло на источник огня - в камин, костер, на свечку или разогретую сковороду. Масло чайного дерева также может использоваться как реппелент; быстро устраняет зуд и отечность кожи после укусов насекомых.
6. Посадите под окнами Вашего дома бузину. Свежие ветки бузины приносите в комнаты, они отпугивают комаров. Можно под окнами сделать грядку с томатами; комары не выносят специфического запаха листьев томата.
7. Если Вы решили посидеть на природе, вскипятите самовар на сосновых или еловых шишках, или бросьте в костер слегка просушенную хвою можжевельника.
8. Чтобы не кусали клопы, комары, мухи, мошка, оводы, лесные клещи, - смазывайте рыбьим жиром все открытые части тела.
9. Старое народное средство против комаров - пиретрум (персидская, далматская или кавказская ромашка). Сушеные соцветия, стебли и листья этих видов ромашки, измельченные в порошок, поражают нервные клетки насекомых. Комары не осмеливаются залетать в помещение, обработанное пиретринами.
10.Запах кедрового масла отпугивает не только комаров, но также мух и тараканов.
11.Очень помогает карболовая кислота; достаточно на ночь немного окропить ею стену около кровати, у изголовья, смочить слегка слабым раствором руки, лицо, чтобы спать затем спокойно, не боясь нападения.
Укус комара вызывает зуд, который можно снять раствором питьевой соды (0,5 чайной ложки на стакан воды), нашатырным спиртом или бледно-розовым раствором марганцовки. Хорошо снимают боль и зуд от укуса слегка размятые свежие листья черемухи или мяты. Но все-таки лучше вовсе не допустить комариных укусов, чем бороться с их последствиями.


----------



## iolka (13 Июл 2010)

короче саня на выходных езжай на заготовки трав


----------



## akok (13 Июл 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> короче саня на выходных езжай на заготовки трав



Главное не попадись людям в форме.... с травой.


----------



## iolka (13 Июл 2010)

они могут не понять объяснений и тогда нары и баланда


----------



## iskander-k (13 Июл 2010)

Drongo написал(а):


> Вопрос в том как уберечься от комаров уже лёжа в постельке


Это делаешь перед сном.


----------



## Drongo (13 Июл 2010)

iolka написал(а):


> короче саня на выходных езжай на заготовки трав


Кстати, интересная мысль. Чабрец, зверобой, мята зашита в мешочек и под подушку и лучше всяких снотворных


akoK написал(а):


> Главное не попадись людям в форме.


Беладонна, белена... Это уже тоже наркотические растения.


----------



## Сашка (14 Июл 2010)

akoK написал(а):


> Главное не попадись людям в форме.... с травой.


Проблемы могут быть если:
- прихватишь случайно пару-тройку растений мака или каннабиса
- успеешь высушить траву и растереть в порошок)))

Да, и вот. Иногда достают, только не комары, а мошки. А на них противокомариные средства не действуют почему то.


----------



## nanshakov (14 Июл 2010)

а у нас (в Астрахани)камары все изжарились на солнце днем +40-50 вечером 35...


----------



## Сашка (14 Июл 2010)

А у нас повымерзли за зиму личинки их. Было -40-50. Так что нет почти комаров.


----------



## Arbitr (15 Июл 2010)

а у нас таки распладились...вертолеты прям))))


----------

